# gh increase



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone seen an increase in gh in a new aquarium setup? I'm using aquariumplants.com substrate and the gh has gone thru the roof. My tap water is at a 9 deg gh and I measured my tank yesterday at 16 deg gh! I'm going to start diluting this with ro water changes but it's 150 gallon system and I can only change about 25 gallons at a time since that's all the ro storage I have. Any advice about where this gh increase may be coming from would be appreciated.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never used aquariumplants.com substrate so I don't know if that has anything to do with this. In general, if gH increases then its caused by some rock you have in your tank. Are you using any rocks for aquascaping? Are you layering the substrate?


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got 5 pieces of rock I got from a local pet store that they called river rock. I looks like granite that has been worn smooth. My substrate is 4-5" thick and it's all aquariumproducts substrate. I'm using ro to do 30 gallon water changes a day or so and it's starting to drop. Hopefully it will come down to a resonable level.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/61149-aquariumplants-com-substrate.html

these comments might help.


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

